# Where To Find Cheap CZ's



## lock&loaded188 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi all.

Currently looking for a dual tone full sized CZ 75.
So far, locally I've seen the regular black finish sale for $489.
And on Gunsamerica.com alittle cheaper but not much, and after transfer fees etc, it will be about the same with to much Bullshit to go through.

Is there any other sights online that are cheaper that this?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't think you are going to have much luck on line finding any real deals. By the time you pay shipping and two transfer fees you lose all your saving. Have you tried a gun show for your CZ 75? I save anywheres between $50 and a $150 at them. Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## lock&loaded188 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks.

Gun shows where I live are pathetic. ******** selling a beat up gun for the price of new ones. 

I'll just show around at some stores. 

Can't wait to pop some rounds off.


----------



## GunFreak (Mar 24, 2007)

Two tone cz here i found for 350.00 in va


----------



## ecureed (Feb 18, 2007)

I've heard some great things about this place:

www.whittakerguns.com


----------



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

I was in Academy about 2 weeks ago and they had a 75B (teflon color) for $406... today when I was there buying some ammo, it was $418 (although it still shows for $406 online).


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

You might want to just give up and get one now from whomever you can!
I have noticed around here that If its a semi auto of any kind it has gone up in price anywhere from 10 to 20% since the dems got in control. If they get a dem in the WH in 08 the cost might be a moot point cuz you may not get one at all.


----------



## Azkid53 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Cheap(er) Cz*

:smt023 Hi,

I dont know what "cheap" is when you are talking about firearms but here is a great gun dealer with lower prices mmut its not "Cheap" dont forget to check the used guns they have.Here is the link .......

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/21_82

:smt1099


----------



## lock&loaded188 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the link. By the way "cheap" means lower cost, not crappier made.


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

I was at academy last night & they had a cz 75b for $406 which is much better than what I have seen in GSs.


----------



## RickJZ (Jan 5, 2007)

Southern Ohio Gun has a couple of CZ's on their site www.southernohiogun.com


----------

